# Micro Fence



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Has anyone seen this fence in use or know of anyone who has used it.

Seems kinds of expensive for what its purpose is.

http://www.microfence.com/pages/welcome.html


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If you're cheap (or thrifty) like I am, you could try making your own. I think one of the magazines a while back had plans for one, based around a piece of 3/8"-16 NC piece of all thread. The 16 threads per inch give you 1/16 advance per turn, or 1/64" per quarter turn.

Plus, it's always fun to make something that costs "real" money, and spend your savings on something else.


----------



## Richard Wey (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi: I have the Micro Fence, and have used it, I also have the circle guide, from Micro Fence. They are very well built and guarantied for life. Right out of the box I cut a 4 ft circle in some plexi glass for a table top. I also used it to cut datos in some book cases, for under sized plywood. It is expensive but I feel it is well worth the price.
The micrometer built into the jigs makes it possible to be right on every time and to repeat cuts.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for your reply Richard, I've been giving it some thought.


----------

